# 3d competiton from the bottom to the top



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Why is it that the top shooters of 3d tend to shoot bright nocks and vanes while the lower classes you see alot more black and subdued colors. Why also in the upper levels you see arrows called in if they touch the edge of the line and can't be definatly called out and in the lower levels you need to have an arrow half way into the line to get it called in.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I think because the upper levels appreciate having something to aim at instead of going *******. Lol

And for the arrow calls, which this will get some criticism, but every point dropped is hard to recover from and if its that close why call it out when the group behind you will call the same arrow in. If its that close give it to the shooter.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

For the bright arrows, I watched some of the Pro shooters in KY and everyone I saw had bright fletching and nocks. It does seem to me that if you can get your group shooting good then everyone in the group will have a good day. I would rather see 1 or 2 from my group in the top at the finish then no one from my group in the top at the finish.


----------



## lectrode (Sep 13, 2009)

Amen!


outbackarcher said:


> I think because the upper levels appreciate having something to aim at instead of going *******. Lol
> 
> And for the arrow calls, which this will get some criticism, but every point dropped is hard to recover from and if its that close why call it out when the group behind you will call the same arrow in. If its that close give it to the shooter.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

As far as the fletching it's basically I will show mine if you show yours. Everyone's is bright all have the same benefit of seeing the others that shoot before and since the shooting order is rotated it's all fair then. 
As far as the calls its because the higher level actually know the rules. Rule is touching the line. Not cutting it in half. If the arrow is touching the line it's in.


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

WhitBri said:


> As far as the fletching it's basically I will show mine if you show yours. Everyone's is bright all have the same benefit of seeing the others that shoot before and since the shooting order is rotated it's all fair then.
> As far as the calls its because the higher level actually know the rules. Rule is touching the line. Not cutting it in half. If the arrow is touching the line it's in.


well said!!


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

Because wisdom comes with experience.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I shoot all black fletching and black nocks on my 3d arrows because I'm trying to break a habit of watching my arrow on the way to the target. Until this year I always shot bright fletching and nocks and could care less if someone used my arrows as an aiming point. I personally don't care what color anybody shoots , because I always pick a spot and shoot at it no matter where everybody else's arrow is at in the target.


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:shade: I use a bright knock but change from orange to green at times. It works well for me. I know guys and gals who use the black colors to block out the target. its all in concentration Some see a stop sign and run through it, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I enjoy a bright nock for the instant feedback of my shot. The sooner I know the result of the shot the sooner I can get it out of my head and metally get ready for the next shot. One arrow at a time. If I have to stand around and wait for three other guys to shoot and walk down to find out the results I am not giving myself enough time to process before the next shot. If you know your shot and equipment well enough, you can confidently adjust your game. The more time you have to do that the better.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jimb said:


> Why is it that the top shooters of 3d tend to shoot bright nocks and vanes while the lower classes you see alot more black and subdued colors. Why also in the upper levels you see arrows called in if they touch the edge of the line and can't be definatly called out and in the lower levels you need to have an arrow half way into the line to get it called in.


Because the rule says that if the arrow is touching the line it _is_ the HIGHER score.

I shoot a LOT in the lower levels and I KNOW arrows are NOT called that tight!!! That is total BS! Sounds like someone just making excuses..........


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I shoot black nocks and vanes but my uni bushings on my Magnums are so big that they look like luminocks when in the target so it's just like i'm shooting bright nocks and vanes


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Look's like people's score's will be determined by what group you shoot with . ASA, IBO, doesn't matter . LOL


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

victor001 said:


> Look's like people's score's will be determined by what group you shoot with . ASA, IBO, doesn't matter . LOL


There's a way to cure that....make a good shot and don't leave it up to the "judges".


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot orange fletching and knocks because it is way less stressful, I find that guys with dark arrows are constantly trying to see or find their arrow. Most of the time the guys in the group stop trying to find it and tell you where it is so you are left by yourself to find your own arrow.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

In most cases you'll find the people with bright arrows are the type of people that are happy to see others succeed. 
The dark ones are only happy to beat their fellow competitors.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think bright fletching and nocks are useful for seeing from the stake area where your arrow scored. Very frequently where the nock appears to be located is not where the shaft entered the target. I learned long ago while shooting indoor spots to ignore where the nock and fletching makes the arrow appear to be located. I just assume it's "good" and/or mentally "move on" before I even get to the target. It's hard to do sometimes when you KNOW it was a bad shot but you must immediately forget about it.

Some years ago I built arrows with blue Flex Fletch vanes and blue "G" nocks because they matched the CXL shafts. I found I had some spray paint that matched the vanes so I then painted the pin nock bushings just for appearances. They do look cool but I stopped painting the bushings because it takes time however I still have a few blue bushings. I continue to use the blue vanes and nocks because they are too expensive to toss and it would take more time to replace all the vanes so I continue using them. The silver bushing looks like a shining star on all targets except white.

I'm thinking about building arrows with black fletching, gold painted bushings and black nocks..........Steelers colors! If they made gold "G" pin nocks I would reverse the colors.


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

People need to stop worrying about what color vanes other people use and concentrate on their own shooting and equipment. Talk about letting it get in your head. Goodness. Fletching color is a personal choice. Like someone else above said, I use black and purple vanes on mine so I can't see them when they hit the target so I don't look for them. Worry about your own shot and aim wherever you want on the target.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

When you are paying attention to the Pro's choice of vane colors I think you are looking into things way too deep! lol

Who cares? The color of the vanes don't make a lick of difference at that level. Black, white, purple, neon green doesn't matter. Hopkins, Morgan, Christianberry, McCarthy, Brooks, Beubouff, Jones, etc. have got to be sitting back and laughing at this. hahahahahahaha

Also, calling scores is very subjective at all levels. Pro's have good and bad calls just like the rest of us. This is why your group is determined by the org. not the participants. Now club events where everyone always plays the game with their friends and the usual suspects is a whole other ball game! lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Your vanes and nocks should match your string colors. lain:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Your vanes and nocks should match your string colors. lain:


OR lip stick!


----------



## klstrphnky (Jun 19, 2013)

i scrape the labeling off my arrows, shoot black knocks, black vanes, and i have a cover on my sight tape at all times. its not because i dont want to see ohers succeed. its because im there to win. i dont go through all the practice, travel expenses, equipment costs, entry fee costs and mental strain of competing to give an opponent an advantage. call it what you want but i generally do well at the shoots i show up to and have yet to piss anyone off for not helping them beat me.


----------



## olinprice (Dec 31, 2012)

I think we are missing what 3d is supposed to be about have fun and shoot whatever you want


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Most of the time people shoot black vanes and nocks is because "that's the only color I had" lol. Sound familiar to anyone. 


Sent from my Pro 22 at 300fps


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

olinprice said:


> I think we are missing what 3d is supposed to be about have fun and shoot whatever you want


My opinion also. I shoot bright colors because I like the looks of it and I like watching my arrow until it impacts the target. Also it helps to watch how your arrows are flying easier. I don't care what other people shoot either. To each his own. 


Sent from my Pro 22 at 300fps


----------



## 45 x (Dec 4, 2011)

My shoelaces match my strings which coincide with the color spectrum of my nocks and vanes!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD mobile technology.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Orange nocks and vanes for me and when you shoot for my nock and hit where you did not plan on it because the arrow kicked to bad. I also prefer poor shooters to shoot all black so I won't see there arrow when aiming.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

I personally like bright colors but a wise gentleman once told me the reason he shot black fletchings and knocks was because he did not want to be embarrised about his bad shot that long. As For the calling of arrows if someone thinks that an arrow has to break the line they need to read the rules.


----------



## Zach Jaynes (Feb 24, 2013)

klstrphnky said:


> i scrape the labeling off my arrows, shoot black knocks, black vanes, and i have a cover on my sight tape at all times. its not because i dont want to see ohers succeed. its because im there to win. i dont go through all the practice, travel expenses, equipment costs, entry fee costs and mental strain of competing to give an opponent an advantage. call it what you want but i generally do well at the shoots i show up to and have yet to piss anyone off for not helping them beat me.


I'm a little late to the dance on this one, but you make a very good point. Well said!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I'm thinking about building arrows with black fletching, gold painted bushings and black nocks..........Steelers colors! If they made gold "G" pin nocks I would reverse the colors.



uh...i think i'd hold off on that for awhile unless you're gonna call 'em Pirate colors. :lol3:


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

in the upper levels, people ARE shooting at your arrows.....all the time, every target...., no matter what color you use,.... so why not use a color you can see well.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

I like it when people use dark nocks and vanes so I don't get drawn to their bad shots. Doesn't matter shot your own game.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I tryed the black nock and vane thing at the local level ,just to get in my friends head .They got busted up faster than the bright ones .
Shoot whatever makes you happy .

As far as the scoring thing goes ,that's why I dont ever call arrows at the ASA shoots .I always keep score and let someone call them in or out .
Last year in KY we had a guy in our group that was shooting bad himself .He didn't want to give a line call to anyone ,we all just over ruled him .


----------

